# July and August Testers 2ww!



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

new home in preparation for those just about to join the 2ww who will test in August! 

Lots of love and luck to all!
Sue
xxxxxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​

Ready4Family IUI - 19 June Testing - 1st - 

Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd - 

Scoop ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Soozle ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd - 

Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th - 

Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th - 

ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th -

LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th - 

Mini ICSI ET - Testing - 9th - 

Linzibell IUI - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

KP (Annette) ICSI ET - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

Azailier IVF ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

sarah102 ICSI ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

Hollie IVF ET - 25 June Testing - 11th - 

Sammy04 ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 15th - 

Clare 65 GIFT ET - 28th June Testing - 15th

Treacle ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 16th - 

MrsP ICSI&IVF ET - 10th July Testing - 20th

Jemma FET ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 22nd

zoe w ICSI ET - 9th July Testing - 23rd

Tina K ICSI ET - 12th July Testing - 23rd

tinker ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 24th

ceedubya IVF ET - 11th July Testing - 25th

Jo Taylor ICSI ET - 7th July Testing - 26th

Karen-C IUI - 12th July Testing - 26th

Laroussi IVF ET - 13th July Testing - 26th

snickers IUI - 13th July Testing - 27th

Ginger IVF ET - 15th July Testing - 29th

joe33 IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

luisa FET ICSI ET - 16th July Testing - 30th


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Treacle,

So sorry to read your news,hun.Its really hard to take isn't it? Take care of yourself and DH  .
Wishing you all the best for your next go

Love Em


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Nikki, I'm so sorry to hear your news. You and DH give yourselves some time and look after each other. We're all still here for you if the next few days are tough, will be thinking of you.

xxx Kate


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Nikki - I'm so sorry to read your news. Big hugs.


love
Caroline
xxxx


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Here I am at last!!! 

My 2ww started today so testing on 29th July. I had a single 5 cell embryo transferred at Barts this morning - I saw it on the screen - it was quite emotional.

I'm feeling normal, have AF pains already but that's the cyclogest. Not a lunatic yet but there's 14 days to go .....

Ginger xxx


----------



## Jo Taylor (Jun 21, 2004)

Hello Ginger, 

Its nice to another 'one embryo' girlie on board!! I got so much grief off people for only having one put back - people couldn't understand that if I wanted a baby so badly that I could only try with one.

Sorry - I've just realised that you might have only had one to put back. If thats the case I'm really sorry and didn't mean to offend you. 

I'm testing on 26th despite having ET on 7th July. For some reason my hospital has a lot longer waiting time - nightmare.

Jo xx


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

No offence at all Jo

I did only have one embryo to put back. I had 4 eggs retreived and 2 were fertilised. One didn't really advance beyond 1 cell and started to fragment. 

I read about a USA clinic which recently replaced 12 embryos in an older lady!!!! The risk of multiples is too great - and I'd rather have a healthy singleton pregnancy than a risky multiple - that's my personal opinion and not intended to insult anyone. 

Did you choose to have one put back? 

Why on earth would people think they had the right to comment on your fertility treatment - it's beyond me how people think sometimes.

Good luck with your waiting - I hope the time goes quickly for you

Ginger xxx


----------



## JillAlan (May 20, 2003)

Hi girls

Congratulations on all the positives

Really sorry to all the negatives i know how you all feel and nothing anyone says can make you feel better but it does get easier.

As for me, well it is now all over, i started bleeding on sunday. Had a scan and more bloods took on monday and the pregnancy sac had gone but the hormone results remained the same, probably because i had only just started bleeding. Going for repeat bloods tomorrow and they expect the levels to have decreased.

Don't know if we can take anymore treatment, this last time has been the hardest so near but so far. At least i can say i have seen a positive HPT.

Good luck to you all

love Jill


----------



## Jo Taylor (Jun 21, 2004)

Hello, 

Yeah I chose to only put one back. There were a few reasons, one was the whole financial problems with two babies (sorry if this sound trivial but I know that we couldn’t afford it and I’d spend the whole 9 months worrying myself sick)

Two – I’m only 4ft 11in so I think that carrying twins could cause a few health problems for both me and the babes.

Three – Pre-eclampsia runs in my family and you tend to have smaller babies. My sister had her little boy in January and he was only 3 days early but because of Mandy have pre-eclampsia he was only 5lb. Twins are notoriously smaller than your average baby so I couldn’t run the risk of letting them be any tinier than they had to be. 

I hope I don’t offend anyone saying all this – I know that there are some twins around at the moment. 

Jo xx


----------



## Sammy04 (Jun 15, 2004)

Well the result of our blood test today was negative. We can't really believe it as we really weren't expecting it to be honest. Everything went so well with our treatment, I had 25 eggs and shared half of them, had 9 fertilise and had 2 very healthy embryo's put back. AF hasn't arrived yet so still got that to look forward to but the clinic was very clear that its all over for us with the negative result.

We will try again - I have to wait for this AF and one more after that and then we can start another cycle - next time I certainly won't be getting my hopes up so high.

Thanks for all your support and for keeping me going during the last two weeks. My heart goes out to you Treacle, and anyone else who has had a bad result. Well done and congratulations to the positives and welcome and good luck to all the new 2ww'ers.

ta ta.....til next time


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Sammy - so sorry that the blood results showed a neg this time  take care of yourself and your dh.

Ginger - welcome aboard!

Clare - hope you are doing OK? ? ?

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Treacle, Nikki & Sammy,

So sorry to hear about your -ve's.

Take care

Laine x


----------



## tinker (Jul 9, 2004)

hi everyone , im new to all of this . im curently on 2ww due to test 24th but got horrible feeling af is looking for me. this is such a good place to sit it out , no one else can understand how it feels, any big hugs to all of you for bfps 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
dh has low sperm count and poor motility - it seems his sperm are as chilled out as he is. just had first icsi, et was 8th july testing 24th july so fingers crossed.


----------



## luisa (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi

Can I join you? I am having my ET tomorrow - doing a FET and should test on July 30th - more excited than scared.

Hope everyone's dreams come true.

Love
Luisa


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi girls 
i had et today.had 2 embies put in 1 had 2 cells and the other one had 4 cells.im just going to take it easy and take thing has they come.im scared stiff the eggs will fall out.silly i know.
sorry to all those who got bpn.its not fair that we have to go through all the injections and tablets ect and end up with nothing at the end.but i think with determination we will all suceed.
i test on the 30th july but i think i will test early on the 28th just to prepare myself.


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi girls

I'm another one emby girl, not through choice, as it turned out, but Jo, we also considered only having one put in. Mostly to do with family circumstances, money and energy mostly (DP is older than me and already has 3 grown up children but they never stop being a major commitment). Personally if I'd have been in my 20s and with no other commitments (and been fertile!) I'd have liked to have loads but life's not always like that and you can't help who you fall in love with, and so we made a practical decision to have just the one bundle of joy. If only. 

However when we found out about chances etc we decided to 'risk' twins, as it were.

I can totally understand why you made your decision and nobody has the right to criticise you - others who are blessed with fertility get to plan their families, why can't you? Only you know what is best for you. Tell the meanies to....you know what


  

Anyway fate dealt me a hand and only one fertilised. The doc who did my ET was really positive (I guess he's paid to be!) he said he even advises women to go for one so you, me and Ginger got plenty to hope for.



Testing 25th July, good luck everyone!


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Sammy - really sorry you got a bad result today, hope you and DH take care of each other and get through the disappointment.

Jill - I've been following your posts, and wanted to say how absolutely gutted I am for you. To get so near and then for this to happen is just plain cruel. I hope you find the strength to try again, after you've had time to recover a bit. ^group^

Good luck to all of you,
love and luck
Caroline
xxxx


----------



## zoe w (Feb 16, 2004)

Welcome fellow baby dusters Ginger, laroussi, Ceedubya & Luisa great to have some more company 

Hi also to Joe33 & Tinker welcome on board the 2 ww

Sammy - Sorry to hear your result, it's such a difficult time, but the strength that got you through this tx in the first place will get you through. Take care 

Jill - Sorry about your news you really need some TLC during this horrid time, however don't give up  xx

Well tonight I have had some really AF like pains - Could AF be on it's way so soon? Only a week into it tomorrow. My boobs are also soooo painful, I wish knew what was going on...

Hope the rest of you are getting on okay.

Goodnight
Zoe xx


----------



## Laroussi (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi zoe w

Yep - Finally I made it. Due to test on 26th July. 

Now I know this is probably all in my head but I am going crazy with all these 'early pregnancy' symptoms. 

I was a smoker for one, and thought I'd have to struggle to give up during pregnancy. But ever since my ET the slightest smell of smoke has me rushing to the bathroom. I'm incredibly dizzy all the time and my boobs hurt like hell with permanently erect nipples. 

Preggers perhaps? Going totally insane? Definitely!!!!!


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

keep going girls ~ you will get there!

this time (4th) i forgot about everything, didn't religiously rest like they told me to and really thought from start it wasn't going to work, so perhaps thats the key?

i had a/f type pains 3/4 days after e/t and was convinced it was her coming, but so i am told now it was probably implantation pain which can be up to 10 days post e/t and as for boobies ~ well they have hurt since day one! LOL

good luck to you, we are all thinking about you x

Zoe x


----------



## zoe w (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks Zoe - Glad that you girls are still around offering your support  Wow 4 times - hug congrats on your bfp xx

I'm going away for the weekend and back to work Monday, so I think it will be for the best as I am starting to drive myself crazy.

Good luck everyone
ZoeW xx


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi girls.
im feeling a little ill today so im just laid on my bed relaxing.is it 5 days after et before the embie implants?i was just wondering what it does after et,does it just float about?i only had et yesterday and the days are going slow.any other time when im not working it goes really fast.typical.hope everyone is hanging in there.


----------



## Jo Taylor (Jun 21, 2004)

Hello joe33, 

I'm not 100% sure when the embie implants - to be honest I've given up worrying about it!! I was driving myself mad by thinking about it and panicking every time I went to the toilet that it had fallen out etc etc 

I'm on Day 9 after ET and I'm back in work. I had a few days off but then came out with the great plan of coming back in to take my mind off it. 

Lots of luck, 

Jo xx


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

thanks for the reply jo.im on the sick for 2ww.i cant go back yo work as my job involves heavy lifting and alot of running about.no one knows at work about me being infertile so i cant request a lighter job.once ive done the test and hopefully got a bfp then i can do another job.its driving me mad not being at work but i hope it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Jo Taylor (Jun 21, 2004)

I was going to have two weeks off (I'm a P.A.) because even though I don't do any heavy lifting or anything I do do a lot of running around and get a bit stressed sometimes. *whispers cos I'm at work* My boss kept ringing me up and made me feel bad for being at home so in the end I decided to come back in. 

I only told 4 people at work but by the time I got back EVERYONE knew - I was quite annoyed. 

Sorry if I'm being a bit blonde here but you said that you'd been waiting for a donor. Do you mean for eggs? That was one of the things that I considered ages ago but then things got kind of wrapped up in the IVF. 

I hope you don't think I'm prying but I'm just curious to know how things have worked for you. 

Jo xx


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

ive been waiting 8 yrs for donor eggs.i dont have any ovaries.i decided not to tell people of my infertililty as im telling any child i have how they were conceived.theres only my mam and dp that knows so it shouldnt be hard to keep it a secret.but i do find it hard lying to my friends all the time and saying im not ready for children yet.it gets harder all the time and i still cry myself to sleep at night and wonder what ive done to deserve to be like i am.but there are alot of people out there with serious illnesses so in a way im lucky.


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hello ladies,

Just thought I'd pop in to say implantation occurs between day 6 and day 12 according to what I've been told. I had implantation bleeding on day 11 ish.

Good luck and hope you're able to relax a bit!

Jo Taylor - how absolutely awful that everyone gossiped like that - and your boss shouldn't make you feel bad for being at home! I work in an office and I reckon the only way to keep a secret is not to tell a soul - someone always blabs! Same things happened in my job.

Good luck girls!

love
Caroline
xxx

(6 weeks today!)


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey all,

Just checkin' in to see how you're all doing .... had internet failure yesterday (god-awful timing or what?) but at least today have dialup access for a lifeline.

Not feeling great today, woken up at 3am by indigestion type pains in chest and tummy, finally got back to sleep but woke up even worse this morning. Have had lots of milk and easily digestible nibbles and its improving but still feeling a bit 'off'. I think its from the dexamethosone, that seems to be a side effect ... only 3 tabs and 3 heparin injections left so the time is finally ticking away.

Jo you've been so sensible to only have one put back, considering all your family history - and how weeny you are! I'm 5'8" and hoping rather desperately for twins so I NEVER HAVE TO DO THIS AGAIN!!! I know there are risks with multiples but I'm as fit as I'll ever be right now and would just like to do it all in one go if I'm lucky enough. Of course I'll be ecstatic just for a singleton BFP if by some miracle its our turn this time ....

I do wish I had some kind of sign if anything is going on in there ...I expected to feel SOMETHING!!! I'm worried they've drifted off ... I know, I know - just got to wait!!!!

xx for now, Kate


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Joe33 we were postiing at the same time - you're so brave to keep this all to yourself, it must be very tough for you. Well done for persevering and making it this far, and I really really hope this time is the one for you. Wishing you all the best.

xxx Kate


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi mrsp
i feel the same as you.i had 2 put in but im 5ft10 and twins run in both families.no one has yet had twins for decades so fingers crossed i will be the first but i too would be happy with just one.i thought i would feel something but im only on day 2.i keep getting hot sweats and feeling sick but i think that the gestrone injections im having daily.good luck


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

mrsp
the only regret i have is not telling my dad.he passed away with cancer very quickly and no one knew he had it. but that was over a year ago so im hoping he is watching over me and helping me out which i think he will


----------



## Jo Taylor (Jun 21, 2004)

Caroline, 

I’ve learnt the hard way with this. I wish I’d taken a couple of weeks holiday but I got accepted for the IVF on a Tuesday and flew out to New York/Vegas for two weeks on the Sunday (started buserelin on holiday) so it meant I’d have come back in and then gone on holiday after a few days and they would have never allowed that. 

I just can’t believe how many people pass comment without having any knowledge of what I’m going through. Someone shouted across the office on Monday ‘Oh hi Jo – you’re back – so are you pregnant now?’ It amazes me that people have said to me that I can’t want children that much if I’m only having one embie put back. You’ll see on a reply yesterday my reasons for only putting one back and I’m quite happy with that (so is DH – 100%). 

Joe33, 

I can’t begin to imagine what you must be going through. One of things that really upset me was that I had 3 embies on ET day – 1 at 4 cells and 2 at 2 cells. I put the 4 cell back and asked what would happen to the other 2 and they said that they’d be left to perish. I had 3 frozen but I hate the idea of the other 2 just being wasted when I’m sure that they could be put to good use in research or something. 

I promise that if things work out for me that I will definitely give some real consideration to donating eggs – I really want to put something back in for what I’ve received. 

Kate, 

I know in my heart that I’ve done the right thing and I’m content with that. 

A friend of mine had her little girl with IVF 4 yrs ago and she’s a real cutey. My friend is now 42 though and was happy with the one. She fell pregnant naturally 4 months ago and is having twin girls!!!!! My mum is a twin and my dad’s mum is a twin and had twins so there are enough of them around naturally without tempting fate!!

How’s the waiting going? 

Jo xx


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

yup, all these drugs and all this time on our hands to over-analyse is not a good combo! We were a bit alarmed when the embryologist told us us its rare but not impossible that one of our blasts might divide and we could get triplets from the two embies!!!! Now THAT'S a bit of a worry ....

xxx Kate


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Joe33 - no doubt about it, your dad is up there looking out for you. My DH's mum died aged 57 (10 yrs ago now) and we tend to think that she's had a hand in all the good stuff we've had come our way since she first re-aligned the world so we could meet ...! 

Jo T - you've absolutely done the right thing and just remember Louise Brown came from a completely natural cycle, one egg, one embryo! Just try and stay calm at work if you can, and if you need to why not take the loudmouths aside and tell them you'd really appreciate some tact and sensitivity! I can't believe that anyone could dare to question your choices, but I guess we live in a world surrounded by strong opinions who aren't afraid to shout them out. Blimey your friend certainly must've got a shock .... I did hear of a lady who had ivf twins and thought, ooohhh just one more .... you've guessed it, she had triplets on the next go! Scary ....

As for the waiting .... blah, blah, blah!!! Can't wait til its over but of course will be terrified to find out the result. Keep telling ourselves we'd be very lucky indeed to be successful first time around, but of course its a helluva lot to go through if it doesn't work. We're very grateful to have four frosties at least, so all won't be lost entirely.

4 more sleeps - and counting!!!

xxx Kate


----------



## Jo Taylor (Jun 21, 2004)

I've still got 10 more sleeps and I've already had 10 !!! 

I'm getting a bit apprehensive about the testing. Part of me is the same as you thinking it can't happen first time but I have two friends who both had success first time round. 

I've got incredibly sore boobs - I have to hold them to walk down the stairs and they're only little 34Bs!! Other than that nothing so I'm really not sure what to think. 

Oooh its so scary, 

Jo xx


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

I want sore boobs too! Convinced myself last night that veins were getting more prominent (have heard other people mention this) but in the cold light of day - not really!!!

No signs of af so far either, but then I don't usually anyway ...... arrrrggghhhh!!!!

Wish I could go to sleep and wake up on tuesday afternoon when its all over .... I'm trying to stay positive but the dread of failure is creeping in. At least hubby will be back from ny on Sunday morning so I'll have two days of snuggles and shared suffering! 

xx Kate


----------



## Jo Taylor (Jun 21, 2004)

When you think about it the embies have only been in for a little over a week so we wouldn't be really getting any signs would we but because of the way we've done it we're so conscious of what is going on. 

I really really hope that everything works out for you on Tuesday. The two negatives earlier in the week shook me up a bit. There had been a good run of positives and you get caught up in the excitement. I actually felt sick when I read the negative ones. 

Jo xx


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

I know - I also manically check peoples bio to see if anyones situation is the same as mine - mad really as there are so many variables. 

Ah well, fingers crossed all my indigestion-type aches and pains will disappear soon and I can focus on something else ...... yeah right who am I kidding?!

time for a nap I think (can but try) .... hope the rest of the day speeds by for you, and catch up with you later,

xx Kate


----------



## zoe w (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi Jo & MrsP, well you've both been busy bees this afternoon....
I think when you have symptoms you panic that they are AF and panic if you don't have any. The past couple of days I have had quite a bit of cramping along with a stitch down my right hand side (et was a week ago) I had 2 4 cell embryos put back. Also today I have a burning sensation round my hips. Not sure what the bloody hell is going on in there, maybe my embies have lite a fire!!!!

Well one week to go. Part of me wants it to be the end, but I remember last time it all felt so final so quickly..

Oh well I guess I should go and pack. Me and DH are off to stay with some friends in Worthing for a few days, hopefully it will take my mind off things.

I miss you all, but will be back to catch up Sunday. 


Take Care and stay calm
Zoe xx


----------



## manda73uk (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi all,

I ma new to all this, so please bear with me. We are on our 2nd IVF cycle. Miscarried 1st at 7weeks. We are on our 2ww at present and will find out our result on the 23/7/04. The thing that is worrying me is for the past few days i have been having cramps and a brownish discharge. I have read that this is supposed to be a good sign, but i certainly dont feel like it is a good sign.

I feel terrible, and i didnt feel like this the last time. Could anyone help me out ? 

Thanks Mand x


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Zoe - have a fab time away!! lucky you escaping ....


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi manda, sorry can't help much as this is only my first time. Like you say it is often seen as a good sign ... so just try and relax, rest-up, and call your clinic if you're really worried - thats what they're there for !

I hope it all settles down for you soon, and best of luck for the rest of the 2ww!

xx Kate


----------



## manda73uk (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Kate, 

Thankyou so much for your reply. I did telephone my clinic and they have increased my cyclogest to three a day. Its hard to relax but i know we dont have much choice.  

Fingers crossed x


----------



## zoe w (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi Manda looks like you are testing the same day as me!
Not sure what to say about your symptoms as I think everyone will get different signs whether it's a positive or negative. Did the clinic state that it could be implantation bleeding?

MrsP I know what you mean about reading peoples bio. 


Good luck girls
Zx


----------



## manda73uk (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Zoe, 

The clinic said it was nothing to worry about. But you know what its like when you feel like you are going to bleed. Its depressing! 

Have you nearly gone and bought a tester yet? 

What do you mean about reading other peoples bios?


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

An Ode to the 2 week wait for you all

Aches and pains inside my tum
Caused by pessaries in my bum
Swollen belly, tender boobs,
Twinges and tweaks inside my tubes.

I’ll be dreaming of maternity boutiques
For 14 days, 2 long weeks
Getting nervous, feeling sick
Until I pee on a wee stick

I hope and dream, wish and pray
That on that lovely 14th day
We will find we won’t be blue
And all our wishes will come true


Much love 
Ginger


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi
Ginger loved the poem, made me giggle. 

Going back to Joe 33's query about when implantation happens, I was told by a gynae in A&E last week when I was busy hyperstimulating, that implantation doesn't start till 3-5 days and that a blood test wouldn't show anything until at least day 6 after ET. 

Now that all my swelling and tenderness has died down am beginning to feel more conscious of crampy type pains.... I'm beginning to think being laid up in bed with a humpty dumpty stomach and my ribs about to explode was preferable, at least it wasn't this mental torture!

  

I definitely read all the bios - makes me realise in many cases that I'm pretty lucky, you're all v brave ladies to go through so much.

Clairexx


----------



## Deb&#039;s Hoping (Oct 23, 2003)

Good afternoon, mind if I join you.

Should have had EC on Monday but did not respond well to the drugs so they converted to IUI on Wednesday. I will be testing 28th July.

Debbie


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

debs hoping, manda, Laroussi, ceedubya, Joe33, tinker - welcome and good luck to you all!!!!!

Jill - sorry I missed your post yesterday, many heartfelt hugs  coming your way from your sad news, you've waited to patiently to have the sad news on the end is awful (((((((((hugs)))))))))).

luisa - hope ET went well for you today!

zoe w - cyclogest means funny boobs! AF pains are NOT AF! Have a good weekend away- if you're in Worthing you're in my home town! Small World!! 

Jo Taylor - that's a nightmare tell 4 and your workplace knows........ not good....... and if you can really wait 20 days till you test - that would be a miracle!

Kate - don't know, those signs look fairly fine to me!

joe33 - sorry to hear about your dad, but I'm sure he's watching over you 

ginger - fab ode!!!!!!!! 

manda - brownish bleeding can be a sign of implantation (but not everyone can get this!) , on the subject of sore boobs - not everyone gets those either! That's why the 2ww is hellish..........

Lots of love and luck to all!
Sue
xxxxxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​

Ready4Family IUI - 19 June Testing - 1st - 

Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd - 

Scoop ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Soozle ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd - 

Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th - 

Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th - 

ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th -

LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th - 

Mini ICSI ET - Testing - 9th - 

Linzibell IUI - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

KP (Annette) ICSI ET - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

Azailier IVF ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

sarah102 ICSI ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

Hollie IVF ET - 25 June Testing - 11th - 

Sammy04 ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 15th - 

Clare 65 GIFT ET - 28th June Testing - 15th

Treacle ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 16th - 

MrsP ICSI&IVF ET - 10th July Testing - 20th

Jemma FET ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 22nd

zoe w ICSI ET - 9th July Testing - 23rd

manda73UK IVF ET - Testing - 23rd

Tina K ICSI ET - 12th July Testing - 23rd

tinker ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 24th

ceedubya IVF ET - 11th July Testing - 25th

Jo Taylor ICSI ET - 7th July Testing - 26th

Karen-C IUI - 12th July Testing - 26th

Laroussi IVF ET - 13th July Testing - 26th

snickers IUI - 13th July Testing - 27th

debs hoping IUI - 14th July Testing - 28th

Clarky ICSI ET - 14th July Testing - 28th

klm ICSI ET - 14th July Testing - 28th

Ginger IVF ET - 15th July Testing - 29th

joe33 IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

Band ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

luisa FET ICSI ET - 16th July Testing - 30th


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Hello ladies, mind if I join you too? Congratulations to all of you with +'ve results and big hugs to those of you with sad news. All your posts are a real help, and Ginger your poem is spot on!
Had ET on 14 July, testing on 28 July. Had just the one embryo put back following ICSI - 3 eggs collected but only one successfully divided but I am very grateful for that one. Have suffered complete paranoia ever since. Convinced myself that the embryo had fell out straight after ET! Continually analysising every ache and pain. Tried to go back to work yesterday but ended up having to come home as felt so odd. Do the symptoms get better?? 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Clarky, 
I had ET at the bridge too - did you have the mad professor? 

Don't worry I felt paranoid too - with just the one it feels like it's your only chance. Just think of it as especially precious! Did they give you a printout of your emby scan at the Bridge? I was a bit sceptical at first but then I thought, hell, if I'm going to believe this cycle will work then this is the first scan of my pg! I have it by my bed and say good morning to it every day. Nuts, I know. 

Rest up and only do what you feel like. Symptoms should get better but if you feel anything you're not sure about don't do what I did and not call the clinic 'because you don't want to bother them' ^doh^ 
I left it till the middle of the night when it really was a pain in the ass to get hold of people.

It's their job and I don't know about you but I've found everyone in the hospitals, labs and ACUs absolutely lovely people. 
Good luck, stay cool



Claire x


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi all.
im feeling alot better now.i think i must have had a bad tummy.i read on a web site that eggs implant on day 5.and they dont fall out when you stand up.ha ha i knew this but i was still thinking they did.
jo i cant believe people today are so small minded.i just think to myself could you do what i have done.i very much doubt they would.at least we all know that our children to be are wanted and not just an accident like most peoples pregnancys are.
just had my injection my dp is getting good at it now bless him.he did all the house work today and did a speach at a local school on reptiles.we have alot of pets so he took our snake,tortoise and bearded dragon for the kids to hold.he thought he was only talking to a class and all the school was there in the hall.ha ha


----------



## klm 1 (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi All,

Mind if I join you had EC on 12.7.04, ET at Bridge too on 14.07.04 test date 28.07.04, paranoid already.

Karen.


----------



## Band (Jul 16, 2004)

Had ET today and test day is 30th July.


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi band.
you test same day as me but im going to test on day 14 after et i cant wait till 16 days.i dont feel any different after et like i thought i would.has anyone had any symptoms after et and had a bfp.


----------



## luisa (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi all
ET went surprisingly well yesterday - that is compared to the last horrendous experience I had. I asked to be sedated as a result of the last ET - The last one involved a very full bladder and a doctor who seemed to have problems locating my uterus and destroying one of the embryos in the transfer. Ended up with cramps for about 14hrs and new then that it wasn't going to work.
This time sedated - very relaxed consequently and only a few twinges for the rest of the day and no cramps!! Feeling much more positive.
Today is day 2 and haven't started analysing all the twinges yet but just give me time.
I had an FET and they insisted on thawing all 4 embryos although I only wanted 2 put back. I wanted 2 kept in reserve - anyway all 4 thawed and all 4 were viable - so they put in 2 and discarded the other 2 - so if this doesn't work it is back to ICSI. Not going to think about that for 2 weeks though.

Hope that you are all doing well and that this time flies past for all of us.

love
Luisa


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

OMG Luisa your first ET experience doesn't sound too pleasant! Best to use as many opportunities as poss in your cycle to get stoned.  Good luck and hope they're nestling in nicely this time
 

Hi Karen, catch you later on baby duster board for a progress report on your (hopefully) contracting belly...!


Joe 33 did they tell you 16 days? I got 14. Fingers crossed for whenever you crack!

love Claire


----------



## luisa (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi Clare,

Just reading your bio and you mentioned tough shells - have they done laser assisted hatching. With the FET I just did they suggest using the laser as the shells toughen after freezing. 
Have had my embies lasered which will hopefully help.

My test is 13 days after ET - embryos a day older I guess!!

Fingers crossed for us all - it would be nice to see a list of flashing orange positives.


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Luisa,

Glad to hear that the ET went well this time. Sad to hear that the other two were thawed and not used.

I have FET coming up soon and may ask for some sedation myself.

Everything crossed for a BFP for you!

With love from,


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi ladies

just popped in to give big hugs to all the negatives ^group^ ^group^ ^group^

a big congratulations  to all the positives.

and masses of luck   to all those waiting to test

luv pam


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi girls
ceedubya-im at jimmys and they test 16 days after et but im testing on day 14,15+16.
im not getting any twinges or anything i just feel normal but i keep rubbing my belly and singing to the embies and just hope they are settling in my womb.
my down side is i smoke but i have sworn down that if i get a i will stop there and then.i have cut down at the moment.


----------



## kiera (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi 
I had et on 12//7/04 so been told to test on 29/7/04. Had pains in stomach since et so I daren't hope for anything, every twinge sends me spiraling down. .
I took the full 18 days off work and tried to plan nice activities!. Think this was a mistake I now have too much time on my hands but cant go back to work as workload is covered!. This is also my first time for icsi so totaly clueless. This site is fantastic i only found it last week wish I had known earlier.
Kiera


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi kiera
ive took 2 week off work too.its going really slowly.any other time im off work it flies by.im even going to bed earlier so it passes time.i know we will all get there in the end.good luck


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Evening all,
just had my first day out of the house since ET on Sunday - have been stuck indoors all week with OHSS and this was the first time I felt well enough. So feeling like an escaped prisoner.

Kiera, please don't worry - if you look on all the boards here they're full of girls with pains in the tummy. If you think of all the stuff they've just done to you (not for too long, though eh?) - no wonder it hurts! Even when I was doubled up in agony while my follies were plotting a mutiny on Monday the ACU assured me it doesn't affect the emby at all. 

Luisa, thanks for the tip - I must admit I'm not thinking too much at the moment about what another cycle would entail, trying to stay positive about this one, but I must admit I was somewhat gutted when they told me I had 10 eggs, fully matured, loads of healthy sperm hooked up, but nothing doing for all but one... They told me ICSI would be next option but I'll ask about lasering, it sounds really technical and exciting - DP will like it!! 

For now, though - it only takes the one!!!

love and hugs

Claire x


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Well, I was a very naughty girl and tested early... thats what happens when you're alone in the house! The amazing and hard to believe news is that I got a pink line!!!! Not really dark like the other one but completely visible. I've checked and my trigger was 16 days ago so can't be hcg from that - I don't think? Will test again today as soon as I can shove hubbby out to get more pee sticks, but he's a bit disorientated as just got off the plane!

Trying not to get too excited until blood test on tuesday - but figure we may as well enjoy while it lasts!

Will keep you all posted, but if this does work out it just goes to show - I had NO symptoms apart from side effects of all the yukky drugs. So keep the hope alive!!!!

Lots of love and luck and patience to you all,

xxx Kate


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi Claire, Good to hear from a fellow Bridge Centre groupie. I did see the Mad Prof initially then this last consultation was with Ms Smith who we both thought was excellent. Lucky you with the picture of the scan -nice way to think of it as your first pg scan. They didn't offer one to me. Had the day out yesterday too which was really good. It makes such a difference to be out of the house not dwelling on the obvious. I think the key thing is to keep your mind busy on other things if you can! Easier said than done I know!!!

Hi to Karen too. I see we had ec and et on the same days at The Bridge Centre. Hope all going well with you!

Fingers crossed for everyone!!


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Kate

Wonderful news! That temption to test is irresistible. Congrats to you and DH.

Love Alison


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Morning

Well Kate - looks like you've just gone and done it with a BFP -    you must be up on  ! Wonderful!

Clarky - welcome to both FF and also the 2ww! Yep the 2ww is all about analysing everything and the sad thing is you don't get any definite answers till test day!

klm - welcome and good luck! Strange how there are a few of you all in the 2ww at the same time from the same clinic! Have they been on a FF recruitment drive!

Band - welcome too! What type of treatment did you have? Good luck.

luisa - really pleased that ET was a better experience for you than last time, good luck!

kiera - glad you have found FF and yes it is a godsend! Good luck and hope you find that time doesn't go too slowly!

Claire - yippppeee - you got a day out (was it for good behaviour!)?!  OHSS is nasty so glad you are on the mend! It wont affect the emby though and by the way, yes it only does take one - that's all it took for me! 

Take care! 

Lots of love and luck to all!
Sue
xxxxxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​

Ready4Family IUI - 19 June Testing - 1st - 

Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd - 

Scoop ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Soozle ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd - 

Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th - 

Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th - 

ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th -

LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th - 

Mini ICSI ET - Testing - 9th - 

Linzibell IUI - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

KP (Annette) ICSI ET - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

Azailier IVF ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

sarah102 ICSI ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

Hollie IVF ET - 25 June Testing - 11th - 

Sammy04 ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 15th - 

Clare 65 GIFT ET - 28th June Testing - 15th

Treacle ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 16th - 

MrsP ICSI&IVF ET - 10th July Testing - 20th - 

Jemma FET ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 22nd

zoe w ICSI ET - 9th July Testing - 23rd

manda73UK IVF ET - Testing - 23rd

Tina K ICSI ET - 12th July Testing - 23rd

tinker ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 24th

ceedubya IVF ET - 11th July Testing - 25th

londongirl ICSI ET - 15th July Testing - 25th

Jo Taylor ICSI ET - 7th July Testing - 26th - 

Karen-C IUI - 12th July Testing - 26th

Laroussi IVF ET - 13th July Testing - 26th

snickers IUI - 13th July Testing - 27th

debs hoping IUI - 14th July Testing - 28th

Clarky ICSI ET - 14th July Testing - 28th

klm ICSI ET - 14th July Testing - 28th

Ginger IVF ET - 15th July Testing - 29th

kiera ICSI ET - 12th July Testing - 29th

luisa FET ICSI ET - 16th July Testing - 29th

joe33 IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

Band ET - 16th July Testing - 30th


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## luisa (Mar 19, 2004)

Kate - wonderful news - its always great to read of someone getting a BFP - gives us all hope.

To all the BFN's - a big hug, I know exactly how you all feel.

Had my ET on Friday and have only had a few twinges. Today I feel totally normal and have felt no twinges which makes me worry. I really hate the 2ww. If I get a twinge I become paranoid and if I don't have any twinges I get paranoid. Feel like screaming although I'm trying to be relaxed!!
My test date is 29/07 but as the First Response ad says "you can be a little bit pregnant" - I will be testing on the 25th - there is no way I can resist an HPT.

Good luck to you all

love
Luisa


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi girls
mrsp-im really glad for you.a is a 
hope we will all be joining you soon.


----------



## zoe w (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow a few days away and look what has happened.

Welcome to all the new ladies lots of dust coming your way for the 2 ww  

MrsP Many congrats   on your BFP. I was so excited when I read your news. What do you mean about checking your trigger? What has hcg in it?

Had a great few days away in Worthing, nice to be by the seaside. Sue you lucky thing living by the sea.
My stomach and boob pains seems to have disappeared over the past few days, noe I'm worried about the! No pleasing me, I know.

Back to work tomorrow, yuk!!! 5 more sleeps ^shocked^

LoL
Zoe Wxx


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks for all the good wishes. Tested again today and the line is still there!!! Will have to wait for tues for blood test - so will test again tomorrow!!

Zoe I tested early so was a bit concerned that there could still be some hcg (the hormone that HPT's test for) in my system from the trigger injection for EC (which is made of the same stuff, my one was called ovitrelle). But I looked it up and even if you have the maximum dose it is all out of your system within 14 days. Yesterday was 16 days post trigger for me so I think I'm safe!

Glad you had a relaxing time away. My tummy has been so sore I just had to know if I was still in with a chance. I think its the drugs I'm taking so hopefully those might be scaled down after the blood test this week. Fingers crossed I would like to feel a bit more comfortable before all the other symptoms get started!

Will let you know what the test results are on tuesday, and will be keeping an eye out for more good news for you all soon. Not long now!!!

Lots of love and luck and courage to all, hope you get the dreams you deserve very, very, soon.

xxx Kate


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

hi Joe 33

four days down only ten to go   stay positive girl you've waited a very long time to get this far

love caron xxx

good luck to all you other girls still to test !!!


----------



## Jo Taylor (Jun 21, 2004)

Hello Kate, 

Firstly a huge congrats on your positive. Unfortunately mine failed yesterday so feeling a bit well....awful today. 

I'm so so happy for you. 

Jo xx


----------



## zoe w (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi Jo, so sorry to hear your news, take some time out and allow yourself time and have lots of cuddles with DH. Thinking of you xx


----------



## zoe w (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Today is not a good day. I have been awake a few hours and can't stop those tears   I feel as though I already know or am I just trying to prepare for what could be. Oh this 2 ww is just not fair after everything we have already been through.
Would it be possible for all symptoms to suddenly disappear?

It's amazing how typing how I feel helps.

Hope the rest of you are coping better than myself today

Take care
Zoe w x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Dear Jo

So sorry that this cycle didn't work for you, huge ^cuddleup^ ^cuddleup^ and take the time you need with your dh, lots of love xxxxxx

Zoe - sorry you are feeling   today, not toooooooooo long for you to wait now, it's the hardest bit but you'll get there (((((((hugs))))))))).

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Jo I'm so sorry to hear your news. This whole process is so tough, and I feel amazingly lucky to have even got this far first time. I hope you'll be able to take some time away from those insensitive souls at work, and have big hugs with dH, and look after yourself. You've been through a helluva lot and well and truly deserve some TLC.

Take good care and remember that everyone is here for you.

xxx Kate


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Zoe, 

Anything is possible. Whatever signs and symptoms we think we're watching we just can't know. If there were concrete clues to a yes or no then we'd all know about them - and there just aren't! This really is a horrible business and so, so tough. Just remember its not over til its over, it could be your turn this time. Rest up and look after yourself, and breathe deeply into that lovely belly. You never know whats going on inside!

You don't have to 'cope' .... just make it through until test date as best you can, tears as well as mad dreams, its all part of the process ( + the hormones no doubt!).

Everyone is here with you, you'll get there.

xxx Kate


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi 2wwer's,

Just popped in to say congrats  to Kate(Mrs P) well done to you and DH.

Sending   to Jo.So sorry ,hun.

Love Em


----------



## londongirl (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi girls,

Hope you dont mind if I join you on the 2ww board. I usually post on the ARGC thread (Kate, Mrs P willknow me from there!) but since I am on my 2ww thought I might be better off over here.

I had 2 blstocysts transferred last Thursday and test on 25th (Sunday). First few days were fine since I was still suffering from mild OHSS ( I got 15 eggs) so feeling v rough and it was easy to stay in bed. However, now I am feeling better, I am finding the whole doing nothing thing pretty hard - it is going to be a long wait till SUnday!

Sending you all lots of positive thoughts. Victoria


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

just popped in to say 

jo i'm so sorry hun ^cuddleup^ ^cuddleup^ i know only too well how rough it is when you get a bfn, hope you are doing ok hun,

luv pam


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi girls,

Just passing through...

Kate - congratulations!!!  

Jo - sending a big hug your way, I'm sorry didn't work this time. ^group^

Best of luck to all you waiters and testers!

love and luck
Caroline
xx


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi there 2wwers

Just popped in to say hello. 

Jo - So sorry that you've had a BFN - I hope you can take a chance to recover and be kind to yourself. Will you try again?

It's been just 4 days since my ET and I'm very tired, I've got some minor stomach pain and sore boobs but feeling OK. I've had an itchy scalp and wondered if this is just coincidence?? I don't want to overanylse everything.

MrsP - congratulations on your wonderful news - I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Thinking of you all

Ginger xxx


----------



## Jo Taylor (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to say thank you for all the kind messages this morning. 

I'm not feeling too bad - just trying not to think about it too much - once the tears start I can't stop them. 

I feel like I've lost something. I had all the symptoms and was convinced that it had worked. On Saturday night though I didn't feel right. I just felt fed up and not myself. 

On Sunday morning I knew as soon as I woke up that it had all gone wrong. AF hadn't come but I just didn't feel the same. 

I just keep asking myself when did it leave me? I'm tormenting myself about how big was it, did it implant and then die etc etc. 

I've spoken to the hospital and I have to wait 3 months before I can thaw one of my frosties so looks like its back to Weight Watchers for a few weeks to get rid of all the jammy dodger eating weight that I've gained.

Take care, 

Jo xx


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi girls
jo-im sorry about your result.i dont think ill get a good result.the 4 embies i had left were not good grades so they couldnt freeze them so now im thinking that the ones i had put back wont be good enough.
its like waiting to be hanged.i havnt had any symptoms at all so im on a bit of a downer but still trying to stay as positive as i can.congrats on all the bfp.


----------



## Hayley E (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi all

Just thought I'd drop you a quick line.

I had my EC on 9th July and ET on 13th and I'm testing on 26th - it's absolutely hellish isn't it. I'm desperately hoping for 3rd time lucky.

Good luck and love to you all.

Hayleyx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi 2wwers

Jo ~ so sorry that it didn't work for you this time  I know what you mean when you said about feeling something wasn't right. Don't give up - follow your dreams xxx

Mrs P ~ Go girl! Congrats on your BFP - I'm so pleased for you xxx

Good luck to all of the other 2wwers testing soon - hope all your dreams come true 

Love
Nikki
x


----------



## Bevitt (Jul 18, 2004)

hi Jo, just wanted to say how sorry i was to read your message today. i have been watching out especially for you as i am a fellow st marys girl. 

the 3months until FET will fly by, i had to have all my embies forzen in june due to OHSS and have to wait for another two AFs before i can ring in, maybe we'll end up with the anti-freeze out at about the same time. take care, we're all thinking of you.


----------



## zoe w (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Tonight I have been a naughty girl and tested early and guess what it was negative. I know it was wrong, but DH Mum has been in hospital for the past 10 weeks following a stroke. She also has cancer. Yeterday she took a bit of a turn and I hoped that I might have something positive for my DH, just to help him get through this really tough time.

You know how it is sometimes you just know. I know it's not over yet, but I kind of know it is..

Sorry to blurt this all out, but don't really feel I can discuss it with anyone else especially not DH at the mo.

Lol 

Zoe xx


----------



## tinker (Jul 9, 2004)

hi everyone, just got back from the clinic . ive been quite bloated since saturday, kept thinking it would pass. Today though i got breathless and ive put on 1/2 a stone - yes youve guessed ohss- consultant says ive to go back on wed to be scanned again and have results of blood tests. im fed up now - i know at this stage it can be a good sign but dont want to read anything into it. oh well i'll just keep drinking loads of water and milk. ive got my fingers crossed for all of you waiting to test and big hugs to all of you who had bfns.

love tinker


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi there
Zoe, Zoe, not a good day for you. I can't remember when your proper test date was? how early have you tested? hang on in there girl, I'm sorry it's all been really rough for you today, but it's not the end yet, c'mon you said that to me this morning!


Jo, so sorry to hear your news, stay with us for some FF TLC. 

Treacle, glad to see you're still posting, and staying sane, that's our girl 

Kate, congratulations and good luck! 

Tinker, I know that feeling, it's horrible isn't it. Just got over ohss after a week, and your's sounds worse than mine. Drink loads and loads till it feels like you can't possibly drink any more! And I was told to eat lots of protein (eggs, cheese, meat, fish) - there's a link to ohss symptoms somewhere on this site (think it might be in ask a nurse) and if you read it you'll see why - if you were hospitalised with it they'd be giving you protein through a drip or something. I found it really worked, I'm nearly back to normal now and besides I love cheese!  

The one silver lining of this delightful little side effect of fertility treatment, I found, is that I was so bothered by how bloated and tender I was I couldn't worry about any other twinges! So you see, this has been sent to get you through the 2ww!  ^furious^ And try not to worry, I was assured over and over that ohss does not affect embryos. ^thumbsup^

I was thrown into semi-panic today with some light bleeding and a bit of AF pain. Seems to have subsided and was going to the clinic anyway to check my ohss. Feeling alot better just to hear the doc say "it could be nothing, it could be something". I'm not convincing enough when I say it myself 

Good luck to everyone, hang in there girls!



lots of love 
Claire xxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

MORCAMBE AND WISE
YEP, MORCAMBE AND WISE ARE IN THE BUILDING.
Went to CARE today, 6 had divided. 5 at grade 1 and 1 at grade 2, as we watched and asked "how many cells in that one?" it divided again!!!!!!
Story of the day though.
Driving along to Nottingham and the bloody car died on us    about 15 miles away from CARE. It just wouldn't start again, so I got out and pushed and it still wouldn't go!!!!   
I pushed the car around a roundabout , Steve parked it on a pavement (thank god we were near houses). We stopped some woman driving out of her house and explained the problem!!!!! Look of "you're winding me up right" written all over her face!!!! Eventually she gave us a yellow pages and merrily went on her way. We phoned for a taxi who then drove like a bat out of hell  (sorry no bat icon) to CARE. We got there to be told instead of 8 o clock we should have been there at 7.15, so i was told wrong. Thankfully Morcambe and Wise and all there friends were waiting for us       and are now snuggly in place, after a long procedure, me and my intraverted womb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thought the doc had got lost down there!!!! 
So now rsting comfortably and not in pain like last year thankfully.
How are you
Love 
WelshyXXXXXXXXX
P.s. last 4 were good enough to freeze, so we have. Yippe.


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=10589

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------

